# Webdav Quota



## Germanius (23. Feb. 2011)

Unterliegt der Webdavordner des jeweiligen Clients auch dem Web Quota, welches man beim Erstellen des Clients angibt?
Ich hatte mal ca. 70 MB per Webdav hochgeladen, konnte aber keine Veränderung des belegten Speichers feststellen, wobei ich mir da auch nicht so sicher bin


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2011)

> Unterliegt der Webdavordner des jeweiligen Clients auch dem Web Quota, welches man beim Erstellen des Clients angibt?


Nein, da Webdav unter dem apache User läuft, unterstützt es kein per web oder Client Quota.


----------



## Germanius (23. Feb. 2011)

Gibts da irgendeine Möglichkeit das trotzdem mit einzubeziehen? Auf Kundenservern kann man das ja dann so eigentlich nicht anbieten, weil dann jeder die Festplatte vollmachen könnte.


----------



## Till (24. Feb. 2011)

Mir ist keine Möglichkeit bekannt, da webdav wie gesagt unter dem apache user läuft uns aomit keine quotas getrennt nach webs unterstützt.


----------



## Germanius (24. Feb. 2011)

http://www.needful.de/docs/projekte/webdav-quota/

Wenn man dem Client über ISPC global für Webdav z.B. 500MB zuweist und der Client wird bei der Erstellung des Webdavusers angewiesen eine max. Größe einzugeben, die kleiner ist als 500MB, dann müsste das doch mit obigem gehen oder?


----------



## Till (24. Feb. 2011)

Diese Funktion ist aber in keinem der apache und Webdav Pakete der Linux Distributionen enthalten. Deshalb bietet ispconfig sie auch nicht an. Du kannst natürlich apache und Webdav entsprechend manuall kompilieren wie dort beschrieben und dann einen patch für ispconfig entwickeln.


----------

